# Word Origins



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

The word: *ORIGIN*
Denotes an arising - a derivative of the Latin verb '_oriri' _(rise). Also the source for the word '_abort_': be born badly.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 14, 2021)

*Courage:
bravery, valor, fearlssness.*
latin "core" heart, having heart, being of one heart.  or "record" to bring something back to the heart or mind.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

*Crocodile: *
The Greek *krokodrilos *is a compound of the words *kroke* (pebbles) and *drilos* (worm); a reflection of the crocodile's shape and stone like hide. As the term traveled to the West the "r" was lost with the final Latin version being *crocodilus, *the base of the current English word since the 16th century.

So tread carefully when hiking along a river bank - that bump up ahead the stone path may be a napping croc.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2021)

Someone help me with the word *disgruntled *

Seems *disgruntled* is not (or un) *gruntled*
or the* gruntle* has been removed
of which *gruntled* seems it should mean what we understand *disgruntled* to be


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 14, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Someone help me with the word *disgruntled *
> 
> Seems *disgruntled* is not (or un) *gruntled*
> or the* gruntle* has been removed
> of which *gruntled* seems it should mean what we understand *disgruntled* to be


disgruntle (v.)​"disappoint, offend, throw into a state of sulky dissatisfaction," 1680s, from dis-, here probably meaning "entirely, very," + obsolete gruntle "to grumble, utter a low grunt" (Middle English gruntelen, early 15c.), frequentative of grunt (v.); hence "to complain" (by 1560s). All citations in OED are in the form of the past-participle adjective.

gruntle (v.)
1938, in gruntled "pleased, satisfied," a back-formation from disgruntled. The original verb (early 15c.) meant "to utter a little or low grunt," hence "to murmur, complain" (1560s), but was rare or dialectal by 18c.

Tony


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 14, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> 1680s, from dis-, here probably meaning "entirely, very


Ah.....now that makes a bit of sense


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 14, 2021)

*Groggy*
Adjective: drunk, intoxicated, dizzy.
Derived from* Old Grogram *-  the nick name given to British Admiral Edward Vernon (1684-1757). Vernon wore a cloak made of *grogram*, a course fabric which became his trademark. During Admiral Vernon's tenure, it was customary for the Royal Navy to serve its sailors straight (neat) rum. Vernon, on the other hand, served his sailors a concoction of both rum and water which became known as *Grog *in honor of *Old Grogram*. It was not much of a leap to go from *Grog *(noun) to *Groggy *(adjective).

So there you go - the next time you feel groggy you can think of Old Admiral Grogram and his crew of fellow groggy sailors zig zagging the Seven Seas.


----------

